# Aeropress 2x filter papers



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've tried this today for the first time. I've either had a luck break or it makes a big difference. More pronounced fruit flavours.


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

I'm forever picking two papers out at once.. maybe next time I'll resist the urge to separate them and go with the double.

Did you find a noticeable difference in plunge pressure?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

There did seem a bit more resistance. I'll try again today to see if I get the same results


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Its heresy I say! Burn the witch! We all know nothing beats the 10 minutes aeropress (except perhaps the 30 minute aeropress).


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Yes, I prefer using more filters.

I got few moka pots that I don't normally use, but I noticed that the AP filter fits over the grounds. Quite keen to try.


----------



## tambu (Sep 7, 2015)

All the cool kids use different numbers of papers. I think I first tried it after watching the prufrock video. It does definitely make a difference (I've never tried more than 3 though) but whether you like it or not is personal preference. I usually use two unless it's a coffee which I think is more about body, in which case I use one. Didn't James Bailey have some kind of custom filter thing? That's just taking things too far for the home user IMO ;-)



fatboyslim said:


> Its heresy I say! Burn the witch! We all know nothing beats the 10 minutes aeropress (except perhaps the 30 minute aeropress).


I like long steep, yum - easy. But surely the same result from a long steep is replicable with a shorter steep provided you add the right amount of agitation? Agitation is unreliable, sure, but it can get you a similar cup quicker if you're willing to risk it?


----------

